# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  اگه میتونین تابع معکوس این تابع ساده رو پیدا کنین!!!(عمرا نتونین!)

## mkh-ana

اگر y=x^3+x (y مساوی باشد با x به توان3 بعلاوه ی x ) x=?
معکوس عبارت را پیدا کنید. یعنی x را بر حسب y به دست آورید.




اگه کسی تابع دقیق رو خودش پیدا کنه حتما بره واسه خودش اسفند دود کنه چون جوابشو که بذارم بچه های انجمن چشش میزنن!!!

----------


## mkh-ana

هر روش که به جواب برسه قابل قبوله

----------


## sako

من نفهمیدم چی نوشتی قشنگ تر بنویس برات حل میکنم

----------


## mahdihatami

> اگر y=x^3+x (y مساوی باشد با x به توان3 بعلاوه ی x ) x=?
> معکوس عبارت را پیدا کنید. یعنی x را بر حسب y به دست آورید.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اگه کسی تابع دقیق رو خودش پیدا کنه حتما بره واسه خودش اسفند دود کنه چون جوابشو که بذارم بچه های انجمن چشش میزنن!!!



معکوسش همین تابع که نوشتی نمیشه؟

----------


## fereshte_

x = y3 + y
به نظرم این بشه :Yahoo (10):

----------


## mehdi075

من نمیدونم چرا y شد y

----------


## saeid_NRT

> هر روش که به جواب برسه قابل قبوله


يه رانمايي بکن....

----------


## hengameh_a

قشنگ تابع رو بنویس گزینه هاشم بذار تا جواب بدیم :yahoo (21):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> قشنگ تابع رو بنویس گزینه هاشم بذار تا جواب بدیم :yahoo (21):


گزينه هاشو بذاره که ديگه غمي نيس :-d

----------


## amin278

اگه ممکنه یکی روی سوالو بهتر بنویسهy داخل پرانتز در x ضرب شده؟

----------


## hamed2357

وقتی دوم دبیرستان بودم این سوال را حل کرده بودم یادش بخیر  :Yahoo (1): 
اول ایکس را میبریم اون طرف
بعدش از طرفین ریشه ی سوم میگیریم.
یعنی داریم x= رادیکال با فرجه سوم (y-x)
بعدش میاییم جای ایکس و ایگرگ را عوض میکنیم.
y= y-............
به جای نقطه چین باید بنویسی رادیکال با فرجه سوم (y-....)
همینجوری میره

----------


## mkh-ana

راه حل مهندس فایده نداره

فرم بسته داره جواب


تابع ما y=x^3+xهست.

معکوسش رو میخایم

----------


## mohamadj07

> راه حل مهندس فایده نداره
> 
> فرم بسته داره جواب
> 
> 
> تابع ما y=x^3+xهست.
> 
> معکوسش رو میخایم


الان با این جواب زدی نابود کردی دیگه؟؟؟!!!!
ایشون این همه اس ام اس و پیام و تبلیغات و .... دارن میدن که ریاضی 100 زدم بیایید از من بخرید و فلان و بهمان (امضاشون هم ک هست مشخصه...) !!!!!! بعد جواب این سوالو غلط داد؟؟!!!!!! 
 :Yahoo (50):

----------


## mkh-ana

نمیگم جوابش غلط بود میگم جوابش در عمل بی فایده اس....

جواب راحت تر از ایناس

----------


## hamed2357

تابع فرد هست.
این فرمول برای اعداد مثبت است اگر منفی اش را خواست کافیست مثبتش را بدی و سپس جواب را قرینه کنی
من بیشتر از این بلد نیستم برای سوالات تشریحی  :Yahoo (1):  برای عددهای رند که جواب میده این روش 
130 
68
30
10
2
تست بدین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## z.omid

جواب حامدکه درسته...... :Yahoo (110):

----------


## khatereh 2

تابع رو دقیق بنویس......

----------


## khatereh 2

y^3+y=xمیشه جوابش فکر کنم.

----------


## محمد نادری

> اگر y=x^3+x (y مساوی باشد با x به توان3 بعلاوه ی x ) x=?
> معکوس عبارت را پیدا کنید. یعنی x را بر حسب y به دست آورید.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اگه کسی تابع دقیق رو خودش پیدا کنه حتما بره واسه خودش اسفند دود کنه چون جوابشو که بذارم بچه های انجمن چشش میزنن!!!


این نمیشه؟

----------


## delsa

اگه گزینه هارو بدی من میتونم 2 سوت حلش کنم

----------


## saeid_NRT

> این نمیشه؟


از روي نمودار که ميشه فهميد درسته. ولي توضيح بده چجوري اينجوري؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## محمد نادری

> از روي نمودار که ميشه فهميد درسته. ولي توضيح بده چجوري اينجوري؟


می‌نویسیم x3+x-y=0بعد ریشه‌ی این معادله‌ی درجه‌ی 3 را پیدا می‌کنیم. آخر سر هم جای x و y را عوض می‌کنیم. همین!
حتما میگید معادله‌ی درجه‌ی 3 را چه جوری حل می‌کنیم؟!
فایل پیوستی را دانلود کنید.
darajeh3.pdf

----------


## hamed2357

> می‌نویسیم x3+x-y=0بعد ریشه‌ی این معادله‌ی درجه‌ی 3 را پیدا می‌کنیم. آخر سر هم جای x و y را عوض می‌کنیم. همین!
> حتما میگید معادله‌ی درجه‌ی 3 را چه جوری حل می‌کنیم؟!
> فایل پیوستی را دانلود کنید.
> darajeh3.pdf


درسته ولی دنبال پاسخ در حد کتابهای دبیرستان بودم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mkh-ana

> می‌نویسیم x3+x-y=0بعد ریشه‌ی این معادله‌ی درجه‌ی 3 را پیدا می‌کنیم. آخر سر هم جای x و y را عوض می‌کنیم. همین!
> حتما میگید معادله‌ی درجه‌ی 3 را چه جوری حل می‌کنیم؟!
> فایل پیوستی را دانلود کنید.
> darajeh3.pdf



کاملا درسته هدف من همین حل معادله درجه 3 بود.

وگرنه که اگه این تست باشه دو سوته بچه ها با عدد گذاری حلش میکنن.

عالی بود.

در ادامه روش های بیشتری برای حل معادله درجه 3 بهتون یاد میدم.

----------


## saeid_NRT

> کاملا درسته هدف من همین حل معادله درجه 3 بود.
> 
> وگرنه که اگه این تست باشه دو سوته بچه ها با عدد گذاری حلش میکنن.
> 
> عالی بود.
> 
> در ادامه روش های بیشتری برای حل معادله درجه 3 بهتون یاد میدم.


يه راه حل ساده براي حل معادله هاي درجه سه بگو. بعضي وقتا تو کنکور تجربي لازم ميشه ولي نه اين صورت که تو توضيحات ايشون بود. من سعي ميکنم با رسم نمودارش با حد و مشتق اول و دوم و عدد دادن يه نمودار رو رسم کنم ولي اين روش مناسبي نيس هم وقت گيره هم احتمال اشتباه توش هس

----------


## rezanavabi

عالی بود ممنونم از جواباتون

----------

